# Superior flame adjustment?



## Cetnor851 (Apr 23, 2020)

Hello, I was just curious if anyone could tell me if this is the flame adjustment screw? Flames are super low and always have been.


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 23, 2020)

What model is your unit?
That doesn't look like a variable regulator head to me.


----------



## Cetnor851 (Apr 23, 2020)

It is a DRT2040TMN. I did adjust that screw a little bit and I did feel like it increased the flame a little bit but I didn’t want to mess around that too much before I found out more info on it


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 23, 2020)

From what I read in the installation manual, the only flame adjustment is at the air shutter.
You can adjust it slightly closed to get a more orange flame, but if the tips get black you'll 
hafta open it back up. The flames need to burn for about 15-20 minutes before you make 
the adjustments & the glass front needs to be securely attached. The flames should be bluish
at the bottom & yellow/orange at the tips.


----------

